# Rack Case for my Axe-Fx II



## Eclipse (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been looking for a rack case to put my Axe Fx II in and I've come across these.

Audiopile Pro Audio - RUE Case Products

I'm not using any rack mount equipment besides the Axe Fx II so I only need a 2 unit case. I'm not sure If my measurements are correct but I think it's 19" long (wide), 14" deep, and 3.5" tall. 

My question is which case to buy. Do I need to buy the 14" depth case or 16" depth case and can anyone else confirm my measurements?


----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 16, 2013)

tristanroyster said:


> I've been looking for a rack case to put my Axe Fx II in and I've come across these.
> 
> Audiopile Pro Audio - RUE Case Products
> 
> ...



In my opinion you should really consider buying at least a 3-4 space rack because I would highly recommend purchasing a Furman power conditioner for your $2500 AxeFx II so it doesn't get fried at a gig or other places where the electricity could be dodgy. Plus some models have little lights that pull out to illuminate the knobs on your processor as well.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 16, 2013)

That doesn't really answer his specific question at all. 

I'd probably get as short as possible; I've had 'standard' case cases for my rocktron poweramp and it was a huge pain getting my big fat hands inside it to connect it up each night haha.


----------



## BenSolace (Jul 16, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> In my opinion you should really consider buying at least a 3-4 space rack because I would highly recommend purchasing a Furman power conditioner for your $2500 AxeFx II so it doesn't get fried at a gig or other places where the electricity could be dodgy. Plus some models have little lights that pull out to illuminate the knobs on your processor as well.



I agree, although how much protection do "power conditioners" like the Furman, Samson etc. ones provide against surges? I thought they were more for "cleaning up" power?



xCaptainx said:


> That doesn't really answer his specific question at all.
> 
> I'd probably get as short as possible; I've had 'standard' case cases for my rocktron poweramp and it was a huge pain getting my big fat hands inside it to connect it up each night haha.



He could always make a custom patchbay for the front if he got a 3 or 4u. That way he wouldn't have to fumble around at the back, and I guess there'd be less wear and tear on the Axe's sockets.

The Axe II is pretty deep (deeper than the Ultra) at 14.25", so out of those cases I'd say get the 14" if you will just use the connections straight out of the Axe, and 16" if you plan to make a patchbay at the front.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 16, 2013)

445mm cases are too shallow for an axe II. Everything on top of that should be fine.
The axe itself is 483 mm deep, so 445 even accounting with the cover room isn't enough.
If you want to keep stuff plugged on the back panel all the time, shoot for a 508mm deep unit and you'll be golden.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 16, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> In my opinion you should really consider buying at least a 3-4 space rack because I would highly recommend purchasing a Furman power conditioner for your $2500 AxeFx II so it doesn't get fried at a gig or other places where the electricity could be dodgy. Plus some models have little lights that pull out to illuminate the knobs on your processor as well.



What kind of furman power conditioner should I buy. I'm new to all things involving guitar racks.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 17, 2013)

From my understanding the cheaper versions are glorified power strips. Save yourself the cash and just stuck a multi box strip at the back of the rack case. 

Unless you want to spend a lot of money. I wouldn't bother, I've toured all over the place with pedal/amp power and never had a huge issue with power quality.


----------



## ArrowHead (Jul 17, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> From my understanding the cheaper versions are glorified power strips.



And a glorified surge protector/power strip is a GOOD THING TO HAVE in your rig. 

RE: conditioners - lights are GOOD. Outlets are good. Surge protection is good.

RE: Voltage REGULATORS (the more expensive units) - nice thing to have but to quote Cliff: "The Axe Fx is designed to handle whatever voltage you throw at it". So it's a redundant measure.


RE: Rack cases - always get extra spaces. You may want to add a unit to your rack. You'll DEFINITELY appreciate the extra room to keep cables stored inside the rack. (I keep my midi cable and both balanced output cables coiled up underneath the unit in my own case). With only 2 spaces, you'll be hard pressed for space and limited to the gap between the rear of the unit and the back case cover. 

It's only a small difference in money to get a 4 space case. In addition, the trade/resale value of rack cases is ABYSMAL. 

So 
A) buy used if you can, 
B) Buy with room to grow, so you don't eat it when it's time to trade up.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 17, 2013)

ArrowHead said:


> And a glorified surge protector/power strip is a GOOD THING TO HAVE in your rig.



Oh I totally agree, but. 







These are cheaper and do the same thing as entry level power conditioners anyway. I wouldn't call an entry level power conditioner a necessity for a digital rig, for now. I've toured NZ, Aus, Japan, South East Asia and USA with just basic power strips/voltage converters when needed, with no probs. 

Tend to agree with getting a 4u unless you are looking into doing a lot of touring/travelling, then any minimization you can do is great. I'm getting an axe fx 2 soon and I'm going to get a Gator 2U soft case so I can use it as carry on luggage, and store a tech 21 midi mouse in the guitar case. 

Guitarist of my ex band however had a 4u, the top 2 units fit his leads and his Ground Control Pro perfectly. Was quite handy for travelling. I don't need an entire ground control pro however.


----------



## kmanick (Jul 17, 2013)

I've got a 14" and a 19"
the 14 is a 4 space and the 19 is a 6 space
I've been using the 14 but I'm switching to Fryette power amp from the Matrix, so back to the 19 I go.
everything fits with the 14" but the Axe comes right out to the back edge.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 17, 2013)

tristanroyster said:


> What kind of furman power conditioner should I buy. I'm new to all things involving guitar racks.



I personally have a Furman Merit M-8LX. Simple yet effective. The lights pull out and you can control the brightness with a knob. Looks like you're pretty close to a Guitar Center so visit them and take a look. They have a pretty good selection of Furman rack power conditioners plus you might actually find a rack that you like as well. They also sell rack strips and screws so if you got some scrap wood you could craft your own custom rack box as well. 

Honestly, 4 rack spaces would be a minimum. This would be perfect for your AxeFx, Power Conditioner and then a Wireless unit such as the Line 6 which to me seems pretty legit considering Jeff Loomis depends on them. Anyway, don't listen to the naysayers. Look online at any professional artists rack and you'll see a power conditioner. There's a reason for that.


----------



## ArrowHead (Jul 18, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> Oh I totally agree, but.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually, that's a 6 outlet strip. And no lights. And no replaceable fuse. Doesn't do he same thing as an entry level conditioner at ALL.

Now, find me 8 outlets with a replaceable fuse, and two adjustable lights for a rack for under $40 and I'll concede. But since I just went through this and found even the clip on LED lights to be prohibitively expensive, it was cheaper to drop two twenties on ebay.

Hell, my 4 outlet with replaceable fuse from wal-mart cost me $14.

But yes, if you're really looking to save a little less than $20, you can get an 8 outlet strip at walmart for under $20. And a flashlight for $5. 

But then, those dudes don't typically buy axe-fxs.  And specifically with the Axe FX, he's going to WANT those light so he can see all those tiny black buttons on stage. Trust me:


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 18, 2013)

ArrowHead said:


> Actually, that's a 6 outlet strip. And no lights. And no replaceable fuse. Doesn't do he same thing as an entry level conditioner at ALL.
> 
> Now, find me 8 outlets with a replaceable fuse, and two adjustable lights for a rack for under $40 and I'll concede. But since I just went through this and found even the clip on LED lights to be prohibitively expensive, it was cheaper to drop two twenties on ebay.
> 
> ...



Haha I really appreciate the pictures. I can see it does make a difference. Thanks for all the feedback. 

I just wish I knew if 2 inches of space in the back of the case is enough (16" depth) . Or If I should get the 18" depth for 4 inches of space in the back.

I've also decided to get a 4unit case for a power conditioner and a Line6 G90 or something of the likes. 

EDIT: I guess it doesn't matter anymore. I just bought the 16" depth rack case.


----------

